# Anyone Using a ShopVac With Super Dust Deputy on a Table Saw or Miter Saw?



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys,

Will be installing an Oneida Supercell as the dust collection system in my new shop-but not until next year-not enough $'s in this year's budget.

In the meantime, I've been considering building a mobile dust collection system using a Rigid Shopvac with Oneida Super Dust Deputy for my tablesaw, SCMS station, and light duty dust collection (e.g. drill press, router table, pocket hole station).

I'm not expecting the suction of the Shopvac to be able to collect jointer or planer shavings, but wondering if it will be sufficient for the other power tools mentioned as a short-term solution. The tablesaw has a 4" dust outlet that I would reduce to a 2" opening and quick connect a 2" hose when I need dust collection. The other tools would simply connect to a 2" dust collection fitting.

Is anyone here currently using this type of set up? Or am I just looking at an upgraded shopvac solution that lacks the suction for this type of work? And is making your Shopvac work more efficiently the real reason for the Dust Deputy product, and not dust collection?

thanks in advance for the help with this decision.
Gerry


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

If your vac has a HEPA filter it may do OK. Well OK is about as good as a miter saw gets. It depends on if your TS had a lower blade shroud and port, it will do pretty good. But if no HEPA filter, than you are just basting the fines into the air for you to breath.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Honestly, save the $$ for the Supercell and just hook the shop vac up directly. Make sure it has a HEPA filter. You will have to empty it more often than if you put the SDD in front of it. You could make a simple bucket separator if you want to knock down some of the chips and such before they get to the shop vac. I wouldn't spend a lot of effort on a shop vac with most equipment simply because it can't provide the necessary air flow to move the chips.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I would NEVER use a shop vac with a Super Dust Deputy [SDD]. A Dust Deputy [DD], yes, every day.

A SDD and a shop vac are worlds apart. They were never intended to work together and the vac could not pull enough air through the SDD to give it efficiency needed to collect the tossings from a table saw.

A DD, on the other hand, when teamed with a shop vac, is a tool to be appreciated.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

+1 on the dust deputy and a shop vac. Mine does a decent job collecting from my 19-38 drum sander. The vac filter sees little dust.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> +1 on the dust deputy and a shop vac. Mine does a decent job collecting from my 19-38 drum sander. The vac filter sees little dust.
> 
> - ibewjon


I use the Dust Deputy ahead of a shop vac for my SawStop JSS and JET 10-20 sander. It works OK. I don't bother with my P-C planer. Those chips are too many. My vac setup works OK with my 4" (P-C) jointer, too.


----------



## Barkley (Jun 28, 2019)

Instead of a shop vac I used a old whole house vacuum. They can be found on Facebook for about the same price (sometimes). I used a small cyclone and put the unit in another room to keep the noise down and to keep the dust down. If you don't have another room handy you could put a filter on the exhaust for the fine dust. The unit I got had a bad circuit board so I bypassed and made it manually switched. It's a high pressure low volume as opposed to the big dust collectors which are high volume low pressure. It'll work great for table saw guard, the miter saw (ok maybe), but the other tools it might help. But that's about it.


----------



## TomM (Jan 20, 2009)

I use a generic (copy) DD and a shopvac. Work great on my 734 planer and passable on my tablesaw. Does fine for the investment, I work in a garage where I can open the doors and get a nice cross-breeze. I'll probably get a DC in the future. It would be nice if I could Y connect the bladguard on my Sawstop.


----------

